# call makers



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Looking for turkey call makers for Jan.28th fish & hunt show Trenton, Ohio 513-896-4709


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

belive it or not i have a call that my old friend makes his self and there great and you can make it to for free,here is what it takes to make it a lid from a class coffee jar with five quater inch holes drilled in it then a peace of old barn roof slate cut the slate with a jig saw to fit tight and flush to the rim of the lid then glue in place sand litely now get a peace of quater inch diam,dial rod there cheep and cut it around 8inches long and make a handle for the end of the rod and thats it and works better than any store bought,old school,give it a try markfish


----------

